# Music while coding



## Disparia (Oct 29, 2007)

My favorite: http://www.ocremix.org/

The top two torrents contain 1600 remixes of everything from 7th Guest to Zombies Ate My Neighbors.


----------



## Nothgrin (Oct 30, 2007)

Frank Klepacki

www.FrankKlepacki.com


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 30, 2007)

Nothgrin said:


> Frank Klepacki
> 
> www.FrankKlepacki.com



He did the tiberium sun soundtrack right?


----------

